# Outlook 2003 - Find and search options



## yesmaybe (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi,

When using find / search in the email of Outlook 2003, is it possible to change the search in subfolders option to yes by default? So when I click 'Sport', it automatically searches under 'football', 'golf' and 'cricket' sub folders rather than looking in an empty branch folder.

It remembers the last few folder choices when chosing where to search, is it possible to make the computer remember these choices permamently rather than resetting itself each day? For example, I regularly need to search in both the 'football' folder and the 'france' folder. Can this be a set option alongside the standard options such as 'mail i received' and 'inbox'?

Thanks,
yesmaybe


----------

